# Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!



## dirkbo (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen ....

Ich war schon im letzten Jahr in den Sommerferien in Rosas (Costa Brava).
Am dortigen Hafen von St. Margarita war ich mehrfach schauen (leider hatte ich meine Ruten zu hause #q ), und konnte dort enorm viele Franzosen beobachten. 
Die angelten alle auf so eine Art Pellet ... sah fast aus wie Kaninchenfutter ;+ 
Leider war der Erfolg dieser Angler nicht besonders gut. Immer so kleine brassenähnliche Fische ... aber halt nix tolles.
Da ich in diesem Jahr wahrscheinlich wieder dort "urlauben" werde, und natürlich meine Ruten mitnehmen werde, wollte ich fragen ob jemand schon Erfahrung dort hat und mir ein paar Tipps geben kann?
Wie sieht es denn mit den Angellizenzen aus?
Ist vielleicht noch jemand von Euch dort? (10.07.2005-31.07.2005)
Eventuell kann man sich dann ja ein Boot ausleihen und aufs Meer hinaus fahren. Nur leider ist für eine einzelne Person die Miete recht hoch, je nach Bootstyp.
Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob sich jemand meldet !!! #6 

Der Dirk


----------



## Multi-Chris 66 (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*

Schöne Gegend

da gibt es viele Angelmöglichkeiten schreib Dir mal ne PN.
Grüße Christian|wavey:


----------



## kleiner udo (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*



			
				Multi-Chris 66 schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Gegend
> 
> da gibt es viele Angelmöglichkeiten schreib Dir mal ne PN.
> Grüße Christian|wavey:


Hätte auch gerne die Info
Danke im voraus #6


----------



## Rosi (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*

@Multi-Chris 66
das ist gemein (PN), ich möchte das auch wissen, weil ich Ostern ans Mittelmeer fahre.


----------



## Multi-Chris 66 (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*

Sorry!!!!!:m 

Hallo
War schon öfter da in Urlaub.
Die Hafeneinfahrt von Santa Magerita ist nicht schlecht.
Wenn Du wieder in Richtung Frankreich fährst,also in Richtung Cadaquest gibt es viele felsige Buchten#6 .
war da öfter Schnorcheln super Fische!!!
Wenn Du eine gute Strassenkarte von der Region hast,suche mal den Stausee zwischen Rosas und Andorra ,sehr guter Wels- und Karpfenbestand.
Suche morgen mal den Namen raus.
Angellizenz bekommst Du im Restaurant am See.

Gruß Christian|wavey:


----------



## kleiner udo (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*

Na sieste ging doch |supergri danke  für den Tip #6


----------



## Rosi (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*

Weißt du auch was das für ein Pellet war?


----------



## dirkbo (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*

Die sahen echt aus wie Kaninchenfutter ... bekommst Du auch in den ortsansässigen Angelgeschäften ... die Angler haben die immer in so eine Flüssigkeit getunkt und auch gefangen ... nur eben so Kleinkram ... ich will richtige Fische


----------



## Rosi (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*

Was für welche? Und wie willst du die fangen? Und womit?


----------



## Multi-Chris 66 (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*

Tags die Kleinen 

und Nachts damit die Großen!!!!:m 

Gruß Christian|wavey:


----------



## dirkbo (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*

Ich werde auch, so denke ich zumindest, ganz früh morgens ein paar Köfis fangen und dann gehts ab auf Grund ... habe im Hafenbecken auch schon kleinere Thunfische gesichtet ... ich denke, dass gerade in der Nacht auch die etwas größeren ins Hafenbecken kommen um sich satt zu fressen :m 
Oder es wird das etwas größere Spinngeschirr aufgefahren und dann schaun mer mal ...


----------



## donlotis (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*

Hallo,

im Hafen ein guter Köder: calamar... Entweder auf Grund oder irgendwo weiter oben... klappt super...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## dirkbo (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*

@donlotis
Nimmst Du frischen Calamar? Oder tut es auch Eingefrorener?
Was fängst Du denn damit?


----------



## donlotis (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*

Beides geht gut, Hauptsache der Calamar ist nicht vorgekocht oder eingelegt sondern frisch oder frisch aufgetaut. Manchmal reichen auch nur Stückchen...

Gruß don


----------



## Rosi (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*

Bei Hafen denke ich eher an Meeräsche und Brotflocken. Thun im Hafenbecken? Bonitos?


----------



## donlotis (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*

In Häfen gibt es immer jede Menge Barsche aller Art und Größe, Thunfische sind auch ab und zu dabei...

Gruß don


----------



## dirkbo (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*

Hast Du eine bestimmte Montage?
Barsche sind auch lecker


----------



## Rosi (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*

Wie ist das nachts auf Aal? Soll im Hafen gut gehen?  Mit Pose und auf Grund mit Durchlaufmontage.


----------



## donlotis (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*

Meistens nehme ich eine Feststeckpose, mit der ich schnell die Tiefe wechseln kann. Wenn's auf Grund gehen soll, ziehe ich einfach den "Stecker" raus, d.h. die Schnur läuft frei durch den Schwimmer... Bebleiung je nach Strömung...

Gruß don


----------



## dirkbo (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*

Nachts dort angeln? Ich weiß nicht ob es sicher genug ist ... das würde ich nicht wagen!!! Höchtens mit Hund oder Bodyguard ...


----------



## donlotis (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*

Da passiert nix!!

don


----------



## donlotis (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*

Außer das Fische beissen...

don


----------



## dirkbo (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*

Wenn Du von der Promenadenseite aus angelst?
Ich weiß nicht ... ich will nix herausfordern. Deshalb lieber in den frühen Morgenstunden!!!


----------



## donlotis (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*

Mittags ist auch gut...


don


----------



## dirkbo (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*

Hast Du es schonmal mit Spinnern/Wobblern usw. versucht?
Wann bist Du denn dort unten?


----------



## Rosi (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*

Was soll da passieren? Ich habe keinen spanischen Hafen vor Augen, sonern einen französischen. Eben Mittelmeer. Bei den Franzosen geht nachts die Wache rum, damit nicht so viel geklaut wird. Eher habe ich Angst vor Kraken 
Hu, son Viech möchte ich nicht am Haken haben!


----------



## dirkbo (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*

Neeee, Rosi mir ging es jetzt um den Hafen in Rosas !!!
Und Kraken wirst Du wohl kaum welche finden 
Aber mit den Calamar werde ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren ... so schöne fette Barsche sind auch extrem legga


----------



## Rosi (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*

Oh, ich hab schon gesehen wie Kraken an Handleine im Hafen gefangen wurden. Bei Perpignon. Warum soll das in Spanien anders sein? Barsche ? Was für welche?


----------



## dirkbo (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hafen in Rosas (Spanien)!!!*

@donlotis
Welche Haken benutzt Du für Calamar-Köder?
Ich habe noch ein paar Karpfenhaken, die ich eh nie benutze.
Meinst Du das ich diese nutzen kann?
Welche Schnur/Rolle würdest Du verwenden?


----------

